
Bitcoin exploding, exchangesites starting to fail - GrumpyNl
GDAX down, additionally, Bitfinex says it is under a significant denial of service attack.
======
briga
This--and just about everything else about BTC--makes me question the
sustainability of this currency. I think a lot of people are going to lose a
lot of money when this all comes tumbling down.

That said, I also had similar feelings when the price was at $1000. Maybe I'm
just regretting selling those Bitcoins I had when they were only worth $10
each.

~~~
zzxxddere333
heh you're falling prey to FUD.

~~~
majewsky
And you're falling prey to hype. I'm going to make a guess that whatever
happens next is going to be more painful for you then for briga.

~~~
zzxxddere333
You sure about that? My 1100% gains say otherwise.

Put your money where your mouth is - screenshot them BTC shorts ;)

------
Kiro
Why are all threads about Bitcoin nuked from the front page? Threads with
great discussions disappear in a blink. I'm sure the same will happen to this
one.

~~~
root_axis
Fatigue? Half a dozen blockchain related posts hit the front-page every day,
more than any other individual topic, and most of the discussions are not that
great.

~~~
Zhyl
> It's a bubble.

> It's not a bubble.

> Why can't people see it's not a bubble?

> I got into bitcoin when it was still $x so I'm holding even though I know
> its a bubble.

> <Quote from a famous person about a bubble>

> <Link to an article about bubbles>

Here is a summary.

~~~
BenoitP
I wish there was more discussion around the technical stuff, especially the
things in the pipeline: The lightning network, Schnorr signatures, Hashed
TimeLock Contracts, Merklized Abstract Syntax Trees, the Simplicity language,
etc.

------
egeozcan
Bitfinex seems to be working fine. I didn't try to buy or sell though.

Edit: The layout gets funky from time to time and needs a reload though.
Probably not helping if they are really being attacked.

------
g09980
$19,697 was the high on GDAX, admittedly due to a thin order book. It'll take
a bit more effort to get there again ($33m in market buys at the time of
writing this.)

~~~
dx034
Is $33m really a lot if institutional investors want to position themselves
before futures become tradeable? For a $10bn hedge-fund (and there are a few
of those) that's only 0.3% of assets.

EDIT: As I write this, levels with sell orders of 100BTC often get cleared in
less than a second. Probably because people who would sell aren't aware where
the price is now but for now, demand seems to clearly dominate.

~~~
aaavl2821
$33M seems like really light volume.

for reference just one midcap biotech stock i looked at has like $700M in
volume in just the first half of the trading day. thats just exectued trade
volume; the order book would be much larger

------
alvern
cryptowat.ch is still reporting price updates from GDAX

EDIT, as of 11:48 CST, GDAX is showing 16849 USD per BTC, while the other USD
exchanges have gone down to ~15200

------
lmlsna
Bitcoin isn't the bubble bro, it's the pin.

------
GrumpyNl
[https://www.coinbase.com/](https://www.coinbase.com/) is down

~~~
dumbfounder
I have been trying to move some money off Kraken with no luck today. Can't
withdraw. It says:

Feature Disabled This feature is not currently available.

And the site is awful slow with intermittent Cloudflare error pages.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Kraken has never been very user friendly, imo.

------
GrumpyNl
Looks like GDAX is back, trading at $17.278 as we speak

